# Trying to check out this breeder



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Can someone tell me how I would check to see if this Breeder is reputable?

http://www.cedarridgekennels.com/

Any info would be very helpful.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

RUN as far away as you can from that one!!!!!

Look at all the breeds they breed. You can not give love and attention to that many different breeding dogs. USDA approved is one of the biggest red flags of all. PUPPY MILL with out a question in my mind.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

The breeder I bought Gigi from doesn't have any puppies right now. I am wanting to get a brother or sister for her. I was given the name of this breeder and told he had several Maltese puppies ready for adoption. I was hoping someone could tell me where on the net I could look to see if he is reputable. Please help if you can. 
Thanks
Cindy


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you very much. So are you saying that I should stay away from a Breeder who breeds different kinds of dogs? That is good to know. I am so new to this.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thank you very much. So are you saying that I should stay away from a Breeder who breeds different kinds of dogs? That is good to know. I am so new to this.[/B]


Yes, it's best to use a breeder who breeds only Maltese. 

Are you willing to travel to a breeder's location? The reason I ask is that Missouri has more puppymills than just about any other state, so it may be a challenge to find a reputable breeder there.

Are you looking for a little boy or a girl?


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=559194
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I would really like another girl. I am trying to figure out if two girls get along better than a girl and a boy. A boy would be fine too. It would be really hard to do any traveling because my hubby has had several strokes and he is pretty much home bound. I am his only caregiver. I hate the thought of puppies on planes. So I would love to find a reputable palce closer to home. I will keep looking. Thanks for the info. I will be very careful.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know where you are in Missouri but here's a link to the American Maltese Association. There are good breeders who are not on the list as well. Check out this forum under "Breeders" and you might find one.

American Maltese Association Site:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

The AMA is a good place to start. Make sure you post lots of pictures when you get your new pup. We love puppy pictures here.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

You shouldn't feel shy about getting your baby from the airport. A reputable breeder would take every precaution to make sure the pup is safe and ready. 12 weeks is also when a maltese is ready for adoption. Any breeder who sells his pups before that are a puppymill. Also, as said before, any other breeds being bred from the same breeder are a puppymill. It takes alot of time to raise quality maltese, and raising other breeds just neglects others. Male pups are so sweet and tend to be more of a lover. Females are too, but can have that name they are called turn true (bitch). This is the site where I got my baby from, and is how all reputable breeders should look. www.cherubmaltese.com Good Luck.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

In one of your posts you stated you did not want to go out of state to get a maltese. I found this little girl and she is in MO. http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=10545470
I hope this helps.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

The breeder who I bought Zoe and Bella from has two puppies for sale but they are both males. She (the breeder) is from Iowa and shows Maltese.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

